# Tesco Hudl Tablet



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Is this the correct section for posting about help for the Tesco Hudle Tablet?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, it appears to run a version of Android.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes it does.4.2.2

I want to be able to text from the Hudl, but it is only wifi. I have a Galaxy S3 smartphone. I am looking for ideas on how I can text from the Hudle via the S3. Is that possible? If so, how?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no clue how to do what you are asking. Here is how to email to text to a Verizon customer.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting link. Problem is, it says you can do it but not how.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to send e-mail messages to the recipient's phone number using the proper domain name matching the recipient's carrier info. Their replies back to you will show up in your e-mail.

A better choice might be one of the many IM programs available for Android.

WhatsApp is a good one. Here are some others.
http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...android-chat-messenger-apps-2013-2675292.html


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks. I am currently trying mighty text and that seems to work OK.However I am going to try your suggestion of whatsapp and see how that works works.


----------

